# Västervik und Umgebung 2011



## Norweger2000 (1. April 2011)

Moin,

wie schaut es in den Schären um Västervik aus ? Sind Sie Eisfrei oder noch zugefroren ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## norgefishmaster (4. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo 

schau doch einfach mal in Västervik auf die web-cam !!!!!!


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Moin, vielen Dank für den Tipp... habe ich schon gemacht. Ist aber auch nur nen Ausschnitt und spricht nicht für die Flachwasserzonen und Buchten...


----------



## Norweger2000 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

War gerade dort.
Wetter ca 16 Grad
Wasser in den Buchten um die 10 - 12 Grad
Fänge deutlich besser als die letzten Jahre
Beneide jeden der seinen Urlaub noch vor sich hat


----------



## hechtangler_tom (24. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Ostergeschenk, wenn der Hecht sich bei Västervik wieder erholt hat.


----------



## tommy78 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo,
ich fahre Mitte Juni für eine Woche in das Schären-Gebiet südlich von Västervik (Bjulebo). Ich weiss das der Juni nicht mehr der Top-Monat für die Hechtfischerei in den Schären ist, aber vielleicht hat der ein oder andere nen Tipp für mich.
Muss man eher weiter raus Richtung Ostsee fahren? Welche Tiefen sollten befischt werden? etc. etc. Vielleicht war schonmal jemand zur Mittsommerzeit in diesem Gebiet und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben.
Zielfisch sollte neben Hecht aber auch Barsche oder Zander (sofern vorhanden) sein. 
Danke und Grüsse,
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> War gerade dort.
> Wetter ca 16 Grad
> Wasser in den Buchten um die 10 - 12 Grad
> Fänge deutlich besser als die letzten Jahre
> Beneide jeden der seinen Urlaub noch vor sich hat



Guten Abend,

das hört sich erfreulich an, da wir in der nächsten Woche los fahren. In welchen Tiefen habt Ihr die Hechte gefangen?


----------



## Norweger2000 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ Tommy
Zander wirst Du in dem Gebiet glaube ich nicht fangen. Bzw eher mit Glück
Zu Deiner Zeit sollte der Barsch aber sehr gut gehen.

@Loete
Wir haben Sie noch in den Buchten bis max 1 Meter gefangen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt sollte es zu Deiner Zeit aber wohl komplett anders aussehen... 

Beneide Dich würde so gern wieder los....


----------



## Norweger2000 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Ob sich der Bestand jetzt wirklich erholt hat wird man glaube ich eh erst am Ende der Saison sehen. Vieleicht haben wir auch Glück gehabt. Was ich immer wieder erschreckend finde, an wie vielen vermeindlichen Hot Spots man vorbei fährt die eigentlich nach Pike stinken und wo man nicht mal nen Nachläufer bzw Biss hat. Ich glaube damit es wieder richtig gut wird müsste man nen komplettes Catch and Release einführen.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## loete1970 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @Loete
> Wir haben Sie noch in den Buchten bis max 1 Meter gefangen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt sollte es zu Deiner Zeit aber wohl komplett anders aussehen...
> 
> Beneide Dich würde so gern wieder los....



Muss nicht unbedingt sein, dass es bei uns anders aussieht. Lt. meinen Informationen, fangen die Hechte aber zu laichen an, und dann wird sich die Aktivitität wohl ändern. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## vitali (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> War gerade dort.
> Wetter ca 16 Grad
> Wasser in den Buchten um die 10 - 12 Grad
> Fänge deutlich besser als die letzten Jahre
> Beneide jeden der seinen Urlaub noch vor sich hat


 
Ja feut mich bin die erste woche im juni da. Wie gut habt ihr gefangen? Was für grössen im schnitt?


----------



## Norweger2000 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ Loete

Ich würde eher sagen, das die Hechte in einigen Bereichen mit dem Laichen schon durch sind. Haben in diversen Buchten Laich an den Pflanzen gehabt.

@ Vitali  
In den Schären wirst Du ( nach meiner Meinung) nur mit sehr viel Glück und Revierkenntnis die Chance auf "Grandmas" haben. In den Schären ist es eher die Natur und die Stückzahl bzw die Bisse im klaren Wasser die das Angeln ausmachen.


----------



## tommy78 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@Norweger2000
Danke für deine Antwort.
Sind Hechte Mitte Juni noch in flacheren Buchten zu finden oder muss man sich tiefe Stellen suchen? 
Welche Köderempfehlung habt ihr für die Zeit? (Farben, Grösse)


----------



## gädda100 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Fahre nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Västervik, nicht direkt ins Fishing-Camp, aber ca. 100 km nördlich davon.
War letztes Jahr bereits Ende April da; da waren die Fische voll im Laichgeschäft und wir haben zu zweit lediglich acht Hechte in einer Woche gefangen :c
Ich hoffe das sieht dann  dieses Jahr anders aus...

@Norweger2000: 
Mich würden auch deine Erfolgsköder interessieren. Wie viele habt ihr denn erwischt? Letztes Jahr haben wir, trotz teurer Wobbler, ausschließlich auf kleine Effzetts gefangen. Für dieses Jahr sind schon eine paar Zalts und große Gummifische eingepackt.


----------



## Norweger2000 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ Tommy 
Ich war im Juni noch nicht da, würde aber vermuten, das die Fische nach dem laichen wieder mehr ins tiefe ziehen, da die Buchten auch sehr warm werden.

@ Gädda
Ich bin kein Mensch der Angaben über die Anzahl macht. Bei uns im Camp waren 2 Angler die sind morgens früh raus und kamen Abends mit dem Dunkel werden rein. Die waren ca 12 Stunden täglich auf dem Wasser. Wir "nur" 5-7 Stunden.

Die meisten fische haben wir auf Jerks in den bläulichen Farben gefangen, da zu unserer Zeit auch die Heringe in den Buchten standen.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## tommy78 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

danke für die Infos.
Fangzahlen sind mir persönlich überhaupt nicht wichtig, möchte nur nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren (meine Angelzeit wird sich pro Tag wohl auch auf "nur" 3-6 Stunden beschränken, wobei ich nur 5 tage dort bin). Aber das sollte ja machbar sein ;-)
Noch eine Frage: Was heisst "ins tiefere"? habe mit den Schären keine Erfahrung und weiss auch nicht welche Tiefen man dort vorfindet.

An Ködern werde ich ein bunt gemischtes Arsenal mitnehmen (Gummifische, Zalts, Jerkbaits, Wobbler etc.), wobei ich leider etwas eingeschränkt bin, da die Anreise mit dem Flieger und dann Mietwagen erfolgt und ich leider nicht soviel mitnehmen kann. Werde aber auf alle Fälle auch einige Barsch-Köder einpacken.


----------



## Norweger2000 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ thommy

Wichtig ist strecke machen und die Natur geniessen, die ist echt nen Traum da oben ! Wenn Du in einer Bucht keinen Biss bekommst fährst Du weiter. Ich habe meine Hechte alle auf ca 10 Köder gefangen und hatte bestimmt 10 Kilo an Ködern mit. 

Gruss Matthias


----------



## tommy78 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

ja, immer zuviele Köder dabei, das kenn ich. Wobei man halt nie weiss auf was grad was geht und deshalb ist Auswahl nie schlecht ;-)
Soweit ich mich schon informiert habe sollen ja farben wie blau/weiss, grün/weiss etc. da oben gut gehen... mal sehen. Ansonsten gibts dort ja sicherlich auch nen angelladen ;-)


----------



## Norweger2000 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Solltest Du nach Stockholm kommen, lass Dein Portmaine zu Hause. Da ist ein Laden "Lundgren" oder so... in Sachen Kunstköder habe ich sowas noch nie gesehen und ich kenne auch viele Läden in den Staaten...

Gruss Matthias


----------



## tommy78 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Stockholm steht erst die letzten 2 Tage unserer Reise an, von dem her hab ich vielleicht glück das ich nicht soviel geld ausgebe ;-)
Aber in Västervik gibts doch sicher auch nen Angelladen, oder? Einfach damit ich vor Ort noch ein paar Köder und sonstige Sachen nachkaufen könnte.


----------



## Norweger2000 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Du findest direkt in Västervik bei dem Supermarkt ICA einen kleinen Laden mit übersichtlicher aber guter Auswahl oder im Anglercamp Västervik, die haben aber erst Abends auf.


----------



## tommy78 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

danke für die Info, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen #h

falls noch jemand Infos für das Gebiet hat oder vielleicht schonmal Mitte Juni dort war würde ich mich über weitere Infos freuen.


----------



## loete1970 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo,

sind kurz vor der Abfahrt nach Schweden und Echolotverleih Schlageter hat uns versetzt, das Gerät ist noch nicht angekommen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo wir in der Nähe von Bjulebo uns ein Echolotgerät leihen können?

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Kark (29. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Ich muss dir ehrlich sagen, dass es ohne Echolot auch geht. In den flacheren Buchten Buchten braucht man m. M. keins.
Wichtiger wäre ein GPS um in den ersten Tagen oder bei weiteren Ausflügen auch wieder zurück zu finden.


----------



## loete1970 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hat sich erledigt, DHL ist soeben eingetroffen. Nun kann es losgehen...

Besten Dank


----------



## Norweger2000 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Schönen Urlaub ! Im Notfall solltest Du direkt in Bjulebo auch eins leihen können. 
Nen GPS finde ich auch nicht ganz unwichtig obwohl ich es in Bjulebo nicht ganz so wichtig finde, wenn man sich einigermassen mit Seekarten auskennt.
Das Echolot finde ich wichtig wegen den Untiefen und um die tieferen Kannten zu finden.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Gerade in Bjulebo finde ich ein GPS wichtig.
Wenn du Fische fangen willst, musst du sehr weit fahren. Direkt vor der Haustür zu angeln ist es verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## tommy78 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@marlin2304: was heisst dort "weit rausfahren", von welcher Strecke sprichst du da etwa?


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo tommy78,
lese doch mal hier, da findest du Infos bis zum Abwinken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136722

Wenn das nicht reicht, können wir ja mal telefonieren.#h


----------



## tommy78 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hi,
hab den Thread mal durchgelesen, sind auch etliche gute Infos drin.
Im Bereich Bjulebo wird immer von ner "Brücke" geschrieben. Wo findet man die denn (sichtbar bei Google Maps?) bzw. wie lange fährt man da raus (mit nem 8PS Boot)?

danke und grüsse


----------



## Kark (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hm...ein 8Ps Boot ist ziemlich ungünstig bei der riesigen SWasserfläche besonders wenn noch Wind und Wellen dazukommen. Ich war zwar nicht in Bjulebo direkt aber habe einen ähnlichen Schärenbereich in unmittelbarer Nähe beangelt. Wir sind immer so ca. 30min rausgefahren um das angeln zu beginnen und haben uns im Laufe des Tages immer weiter entfernt. Man hatte dann z. T. einen Rückweg von bis zu 60min.

Und immer schön auf die Untiefen aufpassen 

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## tommy78 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

hi,
danke für deine Antwort. Muss dann halt aufpassen nicht zu weit rauszufahren, auch wenns dann vielleicht nicht so erfolgreich wird...

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand Tipps zum Barschangeln (ab Mitte Juni) dort geben? Welche Stellen (flach, tief), Welche Köder?

grüsse


----------



## Der Tobi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Ich denke man muss soweit rausfahren, bis man beim Fisch ist. 
Wenn ihr vor der Haustür gute Fänge habt, warum sollte man dann lange rumgurken? |uhoh:

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Bjulebo (Ende September) und haben zu Hause weniger gut gefangen. Deswegen mussten wir schon einige Meter rausfahren.
Köder mit Rasseln haben bei uns super gefangen, vor allem der Zalt, egal in welcher Farbe. :m

Und Barsche würde ich eher bei den viiiiiielen Steganlagen suchen, oder dort, wo Unterstände sind, egal ob ein Baumstamm, oder nen Strauch! Bei den Stegen sollte man beachten, dass die jemandem gehören und nicht betreten werden sollten. Es sei denn ihr befindet euch in Seenot


----------



## tommy78 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

danke für die Antwort, wir werden sehen wo die Fische zu finden sind... 
Nochmal zu der "Brücke" von der man überall liest, wie weit ist die denn etwa entfernt (ca. Fahrzeit mit 8PS) von Bjulebo?


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Die Brücke ist ca. 8 km weg. Fahrzeit würde ich schon ca. ne halbe Stunde rechnen. Das wäre ne Geschwindikeit von 16 km/h? Ist nur meine sehr subjektive Schätzung. Wenn es andere Erfahrungswerte gibt bitte posten.

Wir hatten damals hier ganz gut Barsch gefangen. War allerdings anfang Mai.

*RT90:
*X: 6387794, Y: 1549536
*WGS84:*
Lat N 57° 36′ 44″ Lon E 16° 38′ 2″
*Decimal:*
57.6125, 16.6340

Am besten bei Hitte.se oben rechts auf Fler Kartfunktioner drucken und dann auf Visa koordinater. Dann den Punkt solange verschieben bis die Koordinaten kommen.


----------



## tommy78 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den Tipp mit der Stelle. Werd mir das mal auf der Karte anschauen.
Grüsse,
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

So, wir sind seit gestern wieder aus Bjulebo zurück. Leider ging die Zeit mal wieder zu schnell um. Wie immer war alles top und wir haben ca. 60 - 70 Hechte bei 5 Angeltagen gefangen. 1,5 Tage war das Angeln unmöglich, da wir ganztags Schneefall, Graupelschauer und Regen hatten, die Temperatur betrug sportliche 2 Grad. Die anderen Tage waren bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten und Temperaturen von 8 - 13 Grad.

Der grösste Hecht maß 92 cm, einige 70er und 80er waren auch dabei, der Großteil war allerdings im Bereich von 50 - 60 cm. Gefangen wurde fast ausschließlich direkt vor der Schilfkante in Tiefen von 0,5 - 1m. Die Köder wurden teilweise voll inhaliert. Die fängigsten Köder waren: 1) Diverse Swimbaits, 2) Spinnerbaits, 3) Zalt + Doiyo Wobbler

Die Barschausbeute war sehr gering, und meistens handelte es sich um handlange Fische.

Werde bei Gelegenheit mal einige Fotos posten.

Beste Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## loete1970 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hier ein paar Impressionen unserer Schwedentour aus der 1. Maiwoche:

http://img848.*ih.us/img848/7981/img8931.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/8846/img1070lv.th.jpg
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/2329/img1071ir.th.jpg
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/636/img1077ig.th.jpg
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6329/img1079tk.th.jpg
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/3904/img1020ld.th.jpg
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/1401/img1032c.th.jpg
http://img831.*ih.us/img831/4936/img1036x.th.jpg
http://img651.*ih.us/img651/9220/img1037nr.th.jpg
http://img828.*ih.us/img828/2771/img1043vg.th.jpg
http://img861.*ih.us/img861/5271/img1047h.th.jpg
http://img801.*ih.us/img801/5803/img1053y.th.jpg
http://img571.*ih.us/img571/3075/img1055n.th.jpg
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/3531/img1056gn.th.jpg
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/4730/img9051in.th.jpg

Beste Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## daniel_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen unserer Schwedentour aus der 1. Maiwoche:
> 
> http://img848.*ih.us/img848/7981/img8931.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, war wohl noch gut kalt, ne?
Wie war denn sonst die Tour, wart Ihr mit den Fängen und Unterkuft zufrieden?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Schöne Bilder, schreib doch nochmal ein paar Zeilen wie es euch gefallen hat.


----------



## loete1970 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ marlin2304 + daniel

Hatte bereits etwas gepostet, hier nochmal :m:



loete1970 schrieb:


> So, wir sind seit gestern wieder aus Bjulebo zurück. Leider ging die Zeit mal wieder zu schnell um. Wie immer war alles top und wir haben ca. 60 - 70 Hechte bei 5 Angeltagen gefangen. 1,5 Tage war das Angeln unmöglich, da wir ganztags Schneefall, Graupelschauer und Regen hatten, die Temperatur betrug sportliche 2 Grad. Die anderen Tage waren bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten und Temperaturen von 8 - 13 Grad.
> 
> Der grösste Hecht maß 92 cm, einige 70er und 80er waren auch dabei, der Großteil war allerdings im Bereich von 50 - 60 cm. Gefangen wurde fast ausschließlich direkt vor der Schilfkante in Tiefen von 0,5 - 1m. Die Köder wurden teilweise voll inhaliert. Die fängigsten Köder waren: 1) Diverse Swimbaits, 2) Spinnerbaits, 3) Zalt + Doiyo Wobbler
> 
> ...


----------



## Norweger2000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Schöne Bilder !! Heftig mit dem Schnee wenn ich überlege, dass wir vor 3 Wochen da oben noch im T-Shirt sassen....
Mit wievielen Mann wart Ihr oben ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## daniel_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Klingt gut!

@ Norweger 2000: wie lief es denn bei Euch so?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Norweger2000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo Daniel, findest Du auf der 1. Seite von diesem Thread.
Waren allerdings schon Ende April da.... in der Gegend.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## loete1970 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder !! Heftig mit dem Schnee wenn ich überlege, dass wir vor 3 Wochen da oben noch im T-Shirt sassen....
> Mit wievielen Mann wart Ihr oben ?
> 
> Gruss Matthias




Wir hatten sozusagen einen Generationsurlaub und waren zu Viert: mein/unser Vater, mein Bruder, mein Neffe und meine Wenigkeit. Unser älterer Herr hat allerdings das ein oder andere Mal mit dem Fischen ausgesetzt. T-Shirt war nur begrenzt möglich.

Nun kann die Planung für das nächste Jahr beginnen...


----------



## Norweger2000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@loete 
hört sich genial an ! Mal schauen ob ich es nächstes Jahr auch wieder nach Schweden schaffe...

Gruss Matthias


----------



## gädda100 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Bin auch von einer einwöchigen Tour in der Nähe von Västervik zurück: Hatten bestes Wetter und die Fische haben auch sehr gut gebissen. Insgesamt 120 Hechte zu dritt, der größte war ganze 106cm lang 
Ködertip für diejenigen, die in nächster Zeit auch in die Schären fahren: Große Gummifische in knallgelb-grün mit zwei Stingern haben bei uns mit Abstand die meisten Fische gebracht. Zalts waren auch nicht schlecht, allerdings nur langsam eingekurbelt, gejerkt ging gar nix...


----------



## Norweger2000 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ gädda

Wie tief habt Ihr denn gefischt ?


----------



## Olley (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie schaut es in den Schären um Västervik aus ? Sind Sie Eisfrei oder noch zugefroren ?
> 
> Gruss Matthias




hallo matthias

ich war gerade eine woche in den schwedischen schärengärten bei oskarshamn (ca. 60 km südlich von västervik). wir habe sehr gut hechte gefange. die durchschnittsgrösse war zwischen 60 und 80 cm! leider haben wir keine Meterhechte gefangen. #d

falls du gehst, versuche es ganz im flachwasser direkt vor dem ufer. die hechte stehen gerne im kraut und aktackieren wie wild jerks und gummis.

lg olley


----------



## Olley (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



tommy78 schrieb:


> ja, immer zuviele Köder dabei, das kenn ich. Wobei man halt nie weiss auf was grad was geht und deshalb ist Auswahl nie schlecht ;-)
> Soweit ich mich schon informiert habe sollen ja farben wie blau/weiss, grün/weiss etc. da oben gut gehen... mal sehen. Ansonsten gibts dort ja sicherlich auch nen angelladen ;-)




hey tommy

zalts und buster jerks laufen immer sehr gut! ich habe aber auch mit gummis (kopytos in blau weiss, oder silber) sehr gut gefangen). vergiss bitte eine titan oder stahlvorfach nicht. bei mir haben 3 hechte die 0.50 flucocarbon-schnur durchbissen #q


----------



## Norweger2000 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Olley  Nicht persönlich nehmen aber Ich glaube wer mit 0,50 mm Hardmono auf Hechte fischt...ist selber Schuld...hoffentlich konnten sich die Hechte befreien....

Gruss Matthias


----------



## gädda100 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

hey norweger,

bei uns lief es genau wie bei euch in den flachen Buchten. Allerdings haben wir auch viele direkt vor den Buchten in ca 1,5m Wassertiefe gefangen. 
In den Buchten hat man häufig Probleme mit Kraut, da liefen die Wobbler schon nach ein paar Umdrehungen nicht mehr... Aber mit großen Gummifischen am leichten Bleikopf 

Gruß!


----------



## Olley (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Olley  Nicht persönlich nehmen aber Ich glaube wer mit 0,50 mm Hardmono auf Hechte fischt...ist selber Schuld...hoffentlich konnten sich die Hechte befreien....
> 
> Gruss Matthias




da gebe ich dir recht - spätistens seit meinem schweden-tripp! in meinem hausgewässer in der schweiz fische ich seit jahren mit 0.50 vorfach (flucocarbon). hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen hecht der abgerissen hat. aber schweden hat halt seine eigenen gesetze :c
was verwendest du? stahlvorfach?
die schären sind halt sehr klar. wegen der scheuchwirkung habe ich vom stahlvorfach abgesehen...

gruss


----------



## Norweger2000 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

@ Olley  Es ist ja immer die Frage wieviele Hechtkontakte hat man. In meinem Hausgewässer habe ich an einem "guten" Tag 2 Kontakte. In Schweden können es auch schonmal 20 sein. Ich habe erst Hardmono 0,70´mm verwendet. Dann war ich bei 7*7 Stahl und mittlerweile bin ich bei Titan gelandet oder für kleine Köder bei 7*7 mit 9 KG Tragkraft.
Scheuchwirkung konnte ich noch nicht feststellen...da die Hechte in Schweden in der Regel nicht so erfahren sind was Kunstköder angeht.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Jerkwolf (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Moin,
wir sind regelmäßig in den Schären der Schwedischen Ostsee unterwegs und fischen ausschließlich mit Titan zw. 80- 100lb. Wer bei täglich 10-50 Fischkontakten noch mit Hardmono angelt handelt einfach Verantwortungslos den Fischen gegenüber und riskiert nen Haufen Tote Fische die an den hängengebliebenen Ködern verrecken. C&R macht so keinen Sinn! Mal was zur Scheuchwirkung: Die Schweden die ich kenne angeln hauptsächlich mit 1,5mm Stahlgeflecht als Vorfach und fangen nicht schlechter.
Also bitte: Vernüntiges Material
Sonnige Stunden!


----------



## bertman (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
wie schauts um Västervik aus? Hat wer aktuelle Infos? Freitag Abend gehts los 
Gruss Robert


----------



## memorie (25. März 2014)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

moin moin
ich bin grad dabei , die älteren beiträge auf zu arbeiten, speziell, was die schären um västervik , und südlich betrifft..
ich lese immer, und speziell hier in diesem fred,
dass ihr ende april, und den ganzen mai da oben am fischen auf hecht wart..
ich hab doch irgendwo gelesen, dass der in dieser zeit schonzeit hat, 
kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären ??
bin grad in der planung, für dieses jahr, mir wär mitte mai, bis anfang juni, auch lieber,als später, wie fahren mit dem wohnmobil hoch, und ich möchte dem großen trubel ab mitte juni aus dem wege gehn,sofern sich das machen läßt,
danke im voraus, und petri heil   gruß  karl


----------



## loete1970 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Moin,

in südlichen Schärengebiet (Kalmarsund) bis Höhe Oskarshamn ist der Hecht vom 01.04. - 31.05. geschont.

Sollte ich falsch liegen, korrigiert mich bitte.

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## DerCapitän (3. August 2014)

*AW: Västervik und Umgebung 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auch am überlegen ob wir nächstes Jahr im Mai in die Schären fahren.. Bjulebo.....

Wie sind dort die aktuellen Fänge???Der Thread hier ist leider etwas eingeschlafen.


----------

